# problem with suspend [SOLVED]

## MajinJoko

the solution is at the last post!

Goodmorning,

I'm writing this cause I'm having a trouble trying to suspend my laptop, an HP dv5 1170el.

The suspend process start, but after some seconds it suddendly wake-up.

In the dmesg I got this: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 1524.460708] ACPI handle has no context!
> 
> [ 1524.486410] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: BIOS update required for suspend/resume
> ...

 

I have the same behaviour with both gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 and tuxonice-sources-2.6.36-r3.

I see that ahci 0000:00:1f.2 is my sata intel ICH9M controller.

On the HP site there is no bios update.

On windows the suspend works.

Can you help me in getting suspend works?

Thank you,

MJ

----------

## waterloo2005

My notebook is thinkpad w500. 

After the update of some days ago , I have the same problem : can not suspend and hibernate. 

I use pm-utils to suspend and hibernate.

When I suspend , I can hear my hard disk stop and than it wapes up again .

What is the matter? 

I use gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r7 now , and in gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 it also has the problem. 

Thanks

----------

## MajinJoko

Are you getting the same error in dmesg?

Maybe our problems are different.

----------

## bobspencer123

What filesystem are you using and what mount options?

Google shows that other's with your laptop have had troubles suspending but I didn't see an answer. I only am thinking about mount options and filesystems because of the async error. I may be way off though.

Also, are you trying to suspend from a non-X console session? ...

----------

## MajinJoko

My / is xfs, mounted with options: noatime.

I tried to suspend both in X and in console (with X never started). I always get the error showed above.

----------

## waterloo2005

```

[ 4140.895947] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 4140.910095] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 4140.956402] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 4141.138433] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 4141.189288] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 4141.190722] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 4141.238440] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 4141.298443] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 4141.483407] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 4141.535152] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 4141.535583] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 4141.748446] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

[ 4141.752400] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep

[ 4141.894507] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

[ 4141.905138] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

[ 4141.916110] PM: Entering mem sleep

[ 4141.916180] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

[ 4141.916689] hdaps: setting ec_rate=0, filter_order=1

[ 4141.921020] usb 4-1: usb suspend

[ 4142.076699] usb 1-6: usb suspend

[ 4142.125701] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4142.125705] usb usb4: bus suspend

[ 4142.125707] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[ 4142.125730] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4142.125732] usb usb1: bus suspend

[ 4142.125734] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: suspend root hub

[ 4142.125767] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

[ 4142.131104] tpm_tis 00:0a: tpm_transmit: tpm_send: error -5

[ 4142.131112] legacy_suspend(): pnp_bus_suspend+0x0/0x6a returns -5

[ 4142.131115] PM: Device 00:0a failed to suspend: error -5

[ 4142.135905] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Stopping disk

[ 4142.546193] PM: Some devices failed to suspend

[ 4142.546235] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

[ 4142.546307] usb usb1: usb resume

[ 4142.546315] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: resume root hub

[ 4142.546366] usb usb2: usb resume

[ 4142.546369] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

[ 4142.546549] usb usb3: usb resume

[ 4142.546551] usb usb3: wakeup_rh

[ 4142.546673] usb usb4: usb resume

[ 4142.546674] usb usb4: wakeup_rh

[ 4142.546765] usb usb5: usb resume

[ 4142.546766] usb usb5: wakeup_rh

[ 4142.546851] usb usb6: usb resume

[ 4142.546853] usb usb6: wakeup_rh

[ 4142.546936] usb usb7: usb resume

[ 4142.546937] usb usb7: wakeup_rh

[ 4142.547033] usb usb8: usb resume

[ 4142.547035] usb usb8: wakeup_rh

[ 4142.566099] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 4142.578047] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 4142.578068] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 4142.578076] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1: status 0107 change 0000

[ 4142.578091] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 4142.578098] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 4142.578113] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 4142.579114] hub 8-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 4142.587107] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 4142.587127] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6: status 0507 change 0000

[ 4142.587153] usb 4-1: usb resume

[ 4142.587167] usb 1-6: usb resume

[ 4142.613223] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 4142.613243] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: port 1 portsc 00a5,01

[ 4142.624107] usb 4-1: finish resume

[ 4142.624119] usb 1-6: finish resume

[ 4143.395698] hdaps: initial mode latch is 0x05

[ 4143.395827] hdaps: setting ec_rate=250, filter_order=2

[ 4143.396058] PM: resume of devices complete after 849.860 msecs

[ 4143.396210] PM: Finishing wakeup.

[ 4143.396211] Restarting tasks ... 

[ 4143.396235] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 4143.396241] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 4143.396244] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 4143.396247] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 4143.396250] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 4143.396253] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 4143.396256] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 4143.396260] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 4143.410747] done.

[ 4143.410757] video LNXVIDEO:00: Restoring backlight state

[ 4143.704112] usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[ 4143.704143] usb usb7: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[ 4143.704169] usb usb8: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[ 4143.704197] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[ 4143.704224] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[ 4145.704287] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4145.704293] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[ 4145.704295] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

[ 4145.704318] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4145.704321] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[ 4145.704323] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[ 4145.704339] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4145.704342] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[ 4145.704343] usb usb5: suspend_rh

[ 4145.704359] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4145.704362] usb usb7: bus auto-suspend

[ 4145.704363] usb usb7: suspend_rh

[ 4145.704378] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4145.704381] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

[ 4145.704383] usb usb6: suspend_rh

[ 4145.704397] hub 8-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4145.704400] usb usb8: bus auto-suspend

[ 4145.704401] usb usb8: suspend_rh

[ 4145.976336] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 4145.976340] ata1: EH complete

[ 4146.357696] EXT4-fs (sda9): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[ 4146.685613] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: user_xattr,commit=0

[ 4146.696386] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: user_xattr,commit=0

[ 4146.707607] EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: user_xattr,commit=0

[ 4148.957668] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 4149.161180] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 4149.212066] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 4149.212485] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 4149.291905] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 4151.453153] wlan0: authenticate with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (try 1)

[ 4151.461234] wlan0: authenticated

[ 4151.461297] wlan0: associate with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (try 1)

[ 4151.463533] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

[ 4151.463540] wlan0: associated

[ 4151.465433] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

```

I use gnome menu to suspend , I installed pm-utils. I think it use that .

My /boot is ext2, others is ext4. 

/ 's option is noatime .

Before I can suspend and hibernate successfully .

After update of some days ago , I can not suspend and hibernate .

And I have try emerge -e system && emerge -e world , but the problem still exists.

thanks

----------

## bobspencer123

@waterloo2005 -- you should probably start your own thread as your problem isn't the same as op's.

@MajinJoko -- what version is your bios? It's pretty clear from my googling that this is a bios issue. This looks like the latest bios update to me for your machine (of course double check model, etc...)  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-75233-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&os=4063&product=3826353&sw_lang=

check out these threads for more info: 

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12276

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware/HP-Please-fix-the-dv5-BIOS/td-p/71800/page/3

----------

## MajinJoko

Thank you so much.

I upgrade my bios. Now the situation is:

- starting suspend from gnome menù, something goes wrong: the process never ends. It suspends monitor and hd (it stops spinning), but never enter the suspend state.

- starting suspend from pm-suspend, the process ends with no errors. But trying to wake up, the system freezes. Seems like the problem discussed in the links you posted. The system is frozen, but sysrq magic buttons works, so I can reboot safely.

- in Xubuntu, installed in this same notebook, it succesfully suspends and wake ups.

So, now the problem seems related to gentoo.

What can I do to get more information? How I can get a dmesg or a log of the system when woken up but frozen-like?

Thank you for your help.

----------

## bobspencer123

any error messages?

how about a simple:

# hibernate-ram

this comes from sys-power/hibernate-script if you don't have it installed.

----------

## MajinJoko

That's the problem: how can I get an error? After the resume process, the notebook is frozen. The monitor is only blacklighted, and only low level commands to kernel get a response (I mean, CAPS LOCK or sysrq magic combination).

Since Xubuntu succeeded in suspending and waking up, I tried to copy configuration files of pm-utils from xubuntu. But I get the same behaviour.

Still no changes using hibernate-script or tuxonice-kernel.

Any other ideas?   :Confused: 

Thanks for your help, really appreciated   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bobspencer123

can you ssh in from another computer and check logs?

----------

## MajinJoko

Okay, now the situation is a bit clearer.

The system does not freeze. Waiting for like a minute, a cursor start blinking (shell like) and I get to login via ssh.

I found out that the system is waken up. Using ctrl+alt+f1 or f7 I get into a shell or X.

But the system is very low-responsing, pretty unusable. In top there is no "greedy" processes, free output is ok.

I posted the interesting part of /var/log/messages on http://pastebin.com/faqGrnFz

There is just an error about my dvb-tuner. But seems not very interesting. "Seems".

----------

## bobspencer123

Try unhooking the tv tuner to eliminate this as a possible problem.

There are some ata errors at the end of your output so this also raises concerns that you are still having trouble with the sata controller/bios/kernel. I have also heard of some suspend regressions with other laptops on the .36 kernel so maybe try upgrading to latest ~arch kernel which is 2.6.37

----------

## MajinJoko

The situation is getting stranger and stranger   :Surprised: 

I was unable to load the module of the tv tuner, so I rebuilded the kernel with "force module unload" feature.

Now, if I force the unload of the module, the suspend fails to start (the process start, the monitor goes blank but stay backlighted, and I'm pretty sure the hdd never goes to sleep).

I think you can ignore the errors about the sata driver. They appeared months ago, it's a problem related to the cable, sometimes appears in dmesg but give me no problem.

----------

## MajinJoko

I solved this problem, and now the suspend is working on my HP dv5 1170el.

I had to create these two files:

/etc/pm/config.d/modules

```
SUSPEND_MODULES="dvb_usb_af9015 af9013"
```

/etc/pm/config.d/parameters

```
ADD_PARAMETERS="--quirk-no-chvt"
```

And build a fresh new kernel. The .config is posted here: http://pastebin.com/edNmYHP5

Thank you so much for your help!

Bye!

----------

